# shake ur butt!!



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

sooo is it just kenya or do all pitbuls get sooooo excited that they not only wag their tails but their whole butt shakes . lmao its the funniest thing to me and my bf. please tell me everyone else has their laughs at this too


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

yeah, i know whatcha mean...they like to exaggerate everything they do. those tails have cleared many a coffee tables around here lol.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah Sydney has far more then just 'Happy Tail' she has 'Happy Butt' Her whole body wags when she meets new people, and her tail is dangerous to be near...it gives me bruises!

Sydney is this way, but Ziggi is not I think it really just depends on the dog!


----------



## matias_pit (Jul 17, 2008)

hahahahaha!!! Nuk is definitly another happy butt!! lmao!! his tail is very dangerous when is happy... He can hardly walk with all those butty shakes when someone comes home.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Same here too. Luke wages his whole body!!!! I love it. Yes is tail is too dangerous. I have been hit int he face a few times...lol.


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

Diamond does that too, it's so funny.


----------



## scottronics01 (Dec 27, 2007)

One of my most fav things about my dogs is just that.. whenever i come into the house even if its just from going to get the mail I am meet at the top of the steps by two wagging butts.. I remember when Duncan was smaller he would knock himself over by the force of his butt shake up:


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

scottronics01 said:


> One of my most fav things about my dogs is just that.. whenever i come into the house even if its just from going to get the mail I am meet at the top of the steps by two wagging butts.. I remember when Duncan was smaller he would knock himself over by the force of his butt shake up:


yeah! we could just step outside and walk in she Kenya would wag her butt like i have been gone for years lol.... yeah she has knocked herself over a few times too  and the tail is def dangerous, hers already leaves bruises!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

OMG! kolby gets all happy when the kids come home from school, he always greets them with his little wigglie dance and lots of licks! (and the kids are at just the rite height he doesn't have to lift his head to high to get them rite across the smacker! ) he loves me and all but nothing like his kids! that's where his heart is. 
aww, talking bout him makes me wanna go home and see him!


----------



## Deucek2 (Aug 18, 2008)

Deuce does it a lot. When I take them outside. I can tell he is about to run off to someone because his butt is shaking like crazy.


----------



## Mae (Sep 29, 2008)

Boudreaux does it too! He'll sit down and wag his tail and his butt scoots across the floor. One day I'm going to tie a rag to his tail with some pledge on it and let him sweep for me.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

MADBood said:


> yeah, i know whatcha mean...they like to exaggerate everything they do. those tails have cleared many a coffee tables around here lol.


I wonder why I even bother owning a coffee table half the time. Nothing ever stays on it thats for sure.....LOL!!!!


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

Karma does that too, but she also at the same time pull her lips apart so she showing her front teeth now thats what cracks me up!


----------



## Luv4PitBulls (Sep 21, 2008)

I love the pittie bootie shake.


----------



## K-O Player (Mar 26, 2008)

LOL im glad im not the only one that has to explain to everyone that comes over why I dont have anything on the coffee table. I like Mae's idea with the rag and some pledge I might just have to try that. I mean they are the ones that make the floor dirty why not have them sweep up after themselves. LMAO


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

lil bit pit karma said:


> Karma does that too, but she also at the same time pull her lips apart so she showing her front teeth now thats what cracks me up!


my last pit did that, his name was little man, i would ask him to 'smile' and he would smile..but only the front teeth would show, it was the cutest thang ever! i took a dozen pics of him like that..and he use to love to ride in the 'power wheels' jeeps with the kids, got tons of pics of that too..


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Both of my girls shake their whole butt. They also knock stuff off of the table. It's the funniest thing ever.


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

MADBood said:


> those tails have cleared many a coffee tables around here lol.


*I have removed my coffe table from the living room. It got to the point it was dangerous....lol I got a pop can to the face, cups where always spilled, everything was always flying somewhere! *:roll:


----------

